# THE BEST GAMERS - Minecraft 1.0 Review (PC)



## Valwin (Nov 25, 2011)

​



> Minecraft has officially been released to all of those who were waiting patiently after already paying for a beta. ROCKCOCK64 returns to give the gaming community the full scoop on this title, making sure to cover all possible grounds in this in depth review!
> 
> Check out the full written review at http://thebestgamers.net/​



Score 2/10



a review of the finish Minecraft game


----------



## Forstride (Nov 25, 2011)

And once again, we have another reviewer who's main points are bad graphics and NPCs being crappy (Even though they aren't finished), and thinks Minecraft is _actually_ complete just because it's out of beta.  Move along now, nothing to see here.

EDIT: Judging by their other reviews, they're either a joke review site, or complete jokes in general.  They gave Portal 2 a 2.5/10, Amnesia: The Dark Descent a 1/10, Plants vs Zombies a 1.75/10, etc.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 25, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> And once again, we have another reviewer who's main points are bad graphics and NPCs being crappy (Even though they aren't finished), and thinks Minecraft is _actually_ complete just because it's out of beta.  Move along now, nothing to see here.
> 
> EDIT: Judging by their other reviews, they're either a joke review site, or complete jokes in general.  They gave Portal 2 a 2.5/10, Amnesia: The Dark Descent a 1/10, Plants vs Zombies a 1.75/10, etc.



Dude they review the finish  game   if notch add stuff later good for him but as of now this is the final product

also the do reviews in a funny way  but they are in deed reviews


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 25, 2011)

Valwin said:


> Dude they review the finish  game   if notch add stuff later good for him but as of now this is the final product
> 
> also the do reviews in a funny way  but they are in deed reviews



If they gave Portal 2 and PvZ such low scores than they're clearly jokes. I've never heard of this site before and now I see why.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Dude they review the finish  game   if notch add stuff later good for him but as of now this is the final product
> ...




everyone haves different opinions just like that guy the give Zelda SS a 7/10


----------



## Forstride (Nov 25, 2011)

Valwin, your stupidity is showing again (Then again, when _doesn't_ it show).  There's a difference between having an opinion and being a complete moron.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 25, 2011)

Valwin said:


> everyone haves different opinions just like that guy the give Zelda SS a 7/10



7/10 and 2/10 aren't simply "differing opinions". Regardless of "opinion", if you call yourself a "reviewer" you have to acknowledge the positives of basic things like solid game design. I guess these guys lack this.

This site is clearly shit.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey guys we're cool and hip reviewers that don't follow the mainstream at all. See how we hate these popular games?
They're total shit because they're mainstream, guys, get with it.

EDIT: Nevermind. I looked at the site and it's literally a troll-review site.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 25, 2011)

Destroy that troll site now! I hope none of the people on there are serious.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm suddenly reminded of big news stations re-reporting stories from The Onion... XD


----------



## Gahars (Nov 25, 2011)

It's official: Video games now have their own Armond White.


----------



## Techrosh (Nov 25, 2011)

'Thebestgamers' are a bunch of fags.

Minecraft is a 10/10 game. Nothing wrong with it, its suppose to have blocky graphics and npcs should hopefully be more advanced as Minecraft gets update in the future.

He also says 'I'm never touching this shit again.' What a fag.


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 25, 2011)

I rate THE BEST GAMERS 1/10... wait i take that back... 1/100


----------



## Techrosh (Nov 25, 2011)

You know they are really shit reviewers since IGN gave Minecraft a 9.0.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 25, 2011)

lest open our mind  and get rid of your  fanboy side and look at the video and think do the stuff they really say happen?

Is not the AI in minecraft dumb ? is not the combat broken ? is not the look of the game ugly ? is not the final world a joke ? are not the NPC useless ? take note we are talking about the full retail game  for xbox360/PC/Ios


----------



## Rydian (Nov 25, 2011)

Apples and oranges?

Minecraft isn't an RPG.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 25, 2011)

Techrosh said:


> You know they are really shit reviewers since IGN gave Minecraft a 9.0.



I'm sure there are plenty of reasons to disagree with this review, but when you use an IGN score to validate your opinion, it doesn't really help your argument.

Also, "stuff will presumably be updated so it can't be criticized now" isn't really a valid argument either; you could hypothetically defend any game with the argument of "It will be patched" then.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 25, 2011)

Gahars said:


> Techrosh said:
> 
> 
> > You know they are really shit reviewers since IGN gave Minecraft a 9.0.
> ...



by your logic them no game  can be criticized because they keep getting patches ? take note that minecon was to release the full game the retail game


----------



## Techrosh (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't seem the combat is broken, but I think Minecraft should only be for PC for full gaming experience. Lets see what they can do with the iOS and Xbox version.

Also texture packs can fix the 'ugly' game if you don't like the default look of it.

Anyway, he just released the full version due to Minecon. So I think he rushed it so much, so there is still time for more updates and fixes.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 25, 2011)

Valwin said:


> lest open our mind  and get rid of your  fanboy side and look at the video and think do the stuff they really say happen?
> 
> Is not the AI in minecraft dumb ? is not the combat broken ? is not the look of the game ugly ? is not the final world a joke ? are not the NPC useless ? take note we are talking about the full retail game  for xbox360/PC/Ios


is not the game hardcore?


Anyway,another thing I see wrong with the review is they are grading it like it was meant to be a full console game experience.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah Notch said he looked at the bug list and was ashamed. XD

Anyways, for what I was referring to earlier... judging minecraft on it's graphics is like judging Super Mario Brothers on the lack of level up mechanics.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 25, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > lest open our mind  and get rid of your  fanboy side and look at the video and think do the stuff they really say happen?
> ...




the thing is it was suppose to be a full game notch say so long ago that wen they release the game it i will be full and with all the stuff he promise but he LIE


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Nov 25, 2011)

Valwin said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


Would you mind finding me a direct quote where he lied about what was going to appear in the final game? 'Cause I really don't recall.


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 25, 2011)

Minecraft doesnt deserve a 1 but it doesnt deserve a 10 either, at the state its in I would give it a 7.5.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 26, 2011)

Valwin said:


> the thing is it was suppose to be a full game notch say so long ago that wen they release the game it i will be full and with all the stuff he promise but he LIE


A full game as VVVVVV isn't the same full game as in Skyrim.
As in each was built with different limits and audience.

Well, after thinking about it, I don't believe the score should be that low, but they sorta have a point.

I didn't believe the price is fair tho...


----------



## Rydian (Nov 26, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> Minecraft doesnt deserve a 1 but it doesnt deserve a 10 either, at the state its in I would give it a 7.5.


I wouldn't really argue that, actually.  It's still got a hell of a number of bugfixes and content fleshes to go before it feels complete.  I mean it only looks like 1/4 potion brewing paths is even implemented.


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 26, 2011)

Troll review aside, pretty much all the points are valid for a review of a *game*.
Especially for the "full version" cost of...$26.95.
From a gameplay aspect, Minecraft falls short in almost every way.

That said, as a tool/sandbox Minecraft is pretty great.
Decent amount of block variety, easy and relatively quick way to build things, and having to gather the blocks on your own makes whatever you build have a greater sense of accomplishment.
I really wish notch would focus on this aspect of Minecraft more.
Add more craftable items like things we can furnish our buildings with.
Add more block types/variety.
Just add more stuff to play around with.

Survival mode feels like it's confused with itself.
Combat is rather dull since hostile creature present nearly no threat at all as long as you don't stand still.
They pretty much all walk in a straight line and/or are simple to dodge.
There's item enchantment and potion brewing now, but again, the gameplay itself doesn't present enough of a threat to make them worth pursuing.
Which reminds me, in terms of equipable items...has the list of items even changed or increased since alpha?
There's an endgame boss to go after now, but beating it doesn't offer anything new.
There's an ending, but with no plot to start with it's not like you were looking forward to it.
It's just very flawed as a game.

I mean, I like Minecraft, but I play survival mode like a "hard mode" creative mode.
I don't play it for the gameplay.
If I wanted fun gameplay I'd look at mods...but that's not the point.
We're paying notch to play mods that other's have spent time in making.
For free.
Without a proper modding API.

Minecraft has a loooooooong way to go before it can justify the new price in my eyes.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 26, 2011)

Valwin said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Techrosh said:
> ...



Not necessarily. You have to criticize the game as is when released; you can't judge it based on what probably will be added on/fixed later by the developers.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

Well, I don't like Minecraft but several people like it, so it must be good I guess.. Not my cup of tea tho...


----------



## Forstride (Nov 26, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Well, I don't like Minecraft but several million people like it, so it must be good I guess.. Not my cup of tea tho...


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't like Minecraft but several million people like it, so it must be good I guess.. Not my cup of tea tho... .


----------



## Valwin (Nov 26, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't like Minecraft but several million people like it, so it must be good I guess.. Not my cup of tea tho...


----------



## Rydian (Nov 26, 2011)

Just because facts were used in the base doesn't mean the product isn't a troll.

Again, look at The Onion for examples.

A troll without any believability isn't going to troll anybody, after all.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 26, 2011)

Rydian said:


> Just because facts were used in the base doesn't mean the product isn't a troll.
> 
> Again, look at The Onion for examples.
> 
> A troll without any believability isn't going to troll anybody, after all.



troll or  no troll the valid points still there


----------



## Rydian (Nov 26, 2011)

And if you want a discussion on the game, it's best suited for the PC, Android, or iOS forum.

This is the news section and a troll review was posted as actual news, which it's not.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

Rydian said:


> And if you want a discussion on the game, it's best suited for the PC, Android, or iOS forum.
> 
> This is the news section and a troll review was posted as actual news, which it's not.


Not to butt in, but actually, it's not the news section... It's in the General Consoles Discussion. >.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 26, 2011)

> Is not the AI in minecraft dumb ?


It's average. it knows what it has to do, and it does it. It's not super intelligent, but it's not completely moronic either.


> is not the combat broken ?


No, it's not. Actually it works quite well these days now that zombies invisible-spear-reach was fixed and bows fire properly. Considering it's a game that isn't based around combat, it works well.


> is not the look of the game ugly ?


Graphics don't mean anything if they don't hinder the gameplay. The graphics are fine, and actually if they looked more high quality the game would look stupid. Look at the MC clones, they all look like shit and they boast HD graphics.



> is not the final world a joke ?



Whats the joke about it? It's brand new and hosts a boss monster. The nether was the same way. it was completely useless outside of being an easy source of lava and mushrooms. But was now expanded upon.



> are not the NPC useless ?



Are not they supposed to not be?
Who gives a shit, they're just supposed to roam around town. We survived without NPCs till now, and we still don't NEED them.




> take note we are talking about the full retail game for xbox360/PC/Ios



Take note this is Minecraft not Call of Duty. No one expects that everything be 100% there and complete. Minecraft is huge enough and polished enough to be taken out of the "beta" stage, but just like an online game or MMO, full release is an ever expanding entity that only a moron would think was or ever could be "complete".
Most if not everything in the game right now serves a purpose and isn't broken. Whether that entity may one day serve a GREATER purpose (NPCs) is irrelevant.


Got any other moronic 4th grade points from that shitshow troll site?


----------



## Valwin (Nov 26, 2011)

> It's average. it knows what it has to do, and it does it. It's not super intelligent, but it's not completely moronic either.


but di you play the game they are so dumb the get stuck so easily




> No, it's not. Actually it works quite well these days now that zombies invisible-spear-reach was fixed and bows fire properly. Considering it's a game that isn't based around combat, it works well.


if you not going to make it ok dont add it them




> Graphics don't mean anything if they don't hinder the gameplay. The graphics are fine, and actually if they looked more high quality the game would look stupid. Look at the MC clones, they all look like shit and they boast HD graphics.


no need to be HD  theycould have pull their own style easy   just put some effort on the look of the game is all i ask 




> Whats the joke about it? It's brand new and hosts a boss monster. The nether was the same way. it was completely useless outside of being an easy source of lava and mushrooms. But was now expanded upon.



the game have no plot why add a final boss ? thats the joke




> Are not they supposed to not be?
> Who gives a shit, they're just supposed to roam around town. We survived without NPCs till now, and we still don't NEED them.


the dont add them if you put NPc on a game you better put the to use  i could notcare about them in beta but now is the full game so there no excuse.




> Take note this is Minecraft not Call of Duty. No one expects that everything be 100% there and complete. Minecraft is huge enough and polished enough to be taken out of the "beta" stage, but just like an online game or MMO, full release is an ever expanding entity that only a moron would think was or ever could be "complete".
> Most if not everything in the game right now serves a purpose and isn't broken. Whether that entity may one day serve a GREATER purpose (NPCs) is irrelevant.


call of duty is a release game and it was judge according to it same goes for minecraft the retail game worth $30  and is been judge as such  no game should be giving a free pass


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 26, 2011)

The fart noises in the review didn't make it funny. If a fake review isn't funny, what's the point? I give this review a 1 out of 10 because the audio didn't go out of sync.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 26, 2011)

You guys got trolled hard. SUCCESSFUL TROLL IS SUCCESSFUL.

http://thebestgamers.net/watchvideo.php?vid_id=goty2011


----------



## Valwin (Nov 26, 2011)

B-Blue said:


> You guys got trolled hard. SUCCESSFUL TROLL IS SUCCESSFUL.
> 
> http://thebestgamers...vid_id=goty2011



we know about that we were talking that even is the video is troll id does bring some valid point on  minecraft problems


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 26, 2011)

> but di you play the game they are so dumb the get stuck so easily


So? I don't play minecraft for its cutting edge technology, and bad pathfinding or not, monsters are capable of killing people quite easily. Any smarter and you'd literally shit your pants when you heard a mob noise.



> if you not going to make it ok dont add it them


Are you retarded or just mentally challenged?
The combat is fine, drop it kiddo before I invest in a helmet for you.



> no need to be HD  theycould have pull their own style easy   just put some effort on the look of the game is all i ask


They did pull their own style you retard. What other game looks like minecraft. This game was developed by ONE guy who was originally just screwing around. Thus why texture packs are an option. You want Crysis Graphics? Have at 'er, there's a texture pack for that.



> the game have no plot why add a final boss ? thats the joke



I'm officially being trolled. I refuse to believe anyone is THIS retarded.



> the dont add them if you put NPc on a game you better put the to use  i could notcare about them in beta but now is the full game so there no excuse.


Their function is to be village filler with no other use. They have 100% fulfilled that function, you retard.
Whether they may (and probably will) be expanded upon later, but that doesn't mean anything in this current argument.



> call of duty is a release game and it was judge according to it same goes for minecraft the retail game worth $30  and is been judge as such  no game should be giving a free pass



We've gone over the status of your mental health, so i'll skip that.
It's an ongoing project. Full release or not, IT'S NOT FINISHED! and frankly never will be because it's impossible to finish. It's not a game that can be finished thus it need not be judged on the same scale. Not that i'd expect you to understand, and frankly there's no sesame street episode to explain this. So, sorry. I've got no way of explaining it to you in terms a kindergartner would understand.
For $30 you get an immense amount of content, and all of it works. Thus, minecraft.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 26, 2011)

There's no use trying to counter his arguments.  He's already proven himself to be incapable of comprehending anything anyone says, and he purposely tries to troll Minecraft players (He never shuts the fuck up about it on IRC either).

ETA until he's banned, please?


----------



## Techrosh (Nov 26, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> ETA until he's banned, please?



This ^


----------



## Valwin (Nov 26, 2011)

> So? I don't play minecraft for its cutting edge technology, and bad pathfinding or not, monsters are capable of killing people quite easily. Any smarter and you'd literally shit your pants when you heard a mob noise.


yourshit pants ? because of a mob cuz all i do is get 3 block high  or make a hole simple



> Are you retarded or just mentally challenged?
> The combat is fine, drop it kiddo before I invest in a helmet for you.


please no name calling lest be serious here  the combat is not good  i cant tell if the mob is stacking sometime  and does the block even work fine




> They did pull their own style you retard. What other game looks like minecraft. This game was developed by ONE guy who was originally just screwing around. Thus why texture packs are an option. You want Crysis Graphics? Have at 'er, there's a texture pack for that.


 here you go again as i say NO ONE is asking for HD but the vanilla look of the game witch if what i am trying to discuss NOT THE USER MADE TEXTURE PACKS is hard on the eyes and is not s style




> I'm officially being trolled. I refuse to believe anyone is THIS retarded.


please explain to me the purpose of the final world





> Their function is to be village filler with no other use. They have 100% fulfilled that function, you retard.
> Whether they may (and probably will) be expanded upon later, but that doesn't mean anything in this current argument.


BS that's not a use and you know if he half ass it and add them to the game to make it look like he added something big also nice insult there great way to make your point





> We've gone over the status of your mental health, so i'll skip that.
> It's an ongoing project. Full release or not, IT'S NOT FINISHED! and frankly never will be because it's impossible to finish. It's not a game that can be finished thus it need not be judged on the same scale. Not that i'd expect you to understand, and frankly there's no sesame street episode to explain this. So, sorry. I've got no way of explaining it to you in terms a kindergartner would understand.
> For $30 you get an immense amount of content, and all of it works. Thus, minecraft.


so the only way that you can make a point is to insult people ?

$30 you get an immense amount of content < %85 of that contend been user made   and notch did nothing to add

note i am talking about the full release retail game  not about the game and the mods. just the game and i will agreed that mods add fun to the game to be honest is the only way to get some fun out of it.



> There's no use trying to counter his arguments. He's already proven himself to be incapable of comprehending anything anyone says, and he purposely tries to troll Minecraft players (He never shuts the fuck up about it on IRC either).
> 
> ETA until he's banned, please?


tdwp please post your points here and lest discuss them ok ? cuz i am getting the idea that you think the game is perfect or something


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 26, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> There's no use trying to counter his arguments.  He's already proven himself to be incapable of comprehending anything anyone says, and he purposely tries to troll Minecraft players (He never shuts the fuck up about it on IRC either).
> 
> ETA until he's banned, please?



Yeah I pretty much just wanted to see how many times I could validly call him retarded in one post.
I don't plan on replying to his..."arguments"...anymore.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 26, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> > There's no use trying to counter his arguments.  He's already proven himself to be incapable of comprehending anything anyone says, and he purposely tries to troll Minecraft players (He never shuts the fuck up about it on IRC either).
> ...




good cuz looking on how all you do is insult you have none


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't even know why this is worth discussion. They're not even official reviewers, I could go to any shit review site and just say "SUPER MARIO GALAXY GETS 2/10 FROM AWESOMEGAMERS". But who the fuck knows who "Awesome Gamers" are? I don't, I just made them up.

Although I do think it's a shit excuse to write off all the bugs and issues with the game with "they'll be patched later". The game has been in beta for how long? The point of a beta is to work out bugs and kinks so that the final release is fine. Well, it used to be, nowadays betas are just fancy ways of making a demo basically.

The game should be rated on its current merits, not the prospect of there being more. Like if that new Ridge Racer Vita game was coming out soon, should I just write off its lack of content with "Oh, there'll be DLC later"?


----------



## Valwin (Nov 26, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I don't even know why this is worth discussion. They're not even official reviewers, I could go to any shit review site and just say "SUPER MARIO GALAXY GETS 2/10 FROM AWESOMEGAMERS". But who the fuck knows who "Awesome Gamers" are? I don't, I just made them up.
> 
> Although I do think it's a shit excuse to write off all the bugs and issues with the game with "they'll be patched later". The game has been in beta for how long? The point of a beta is to work out bugs and kinks so that the final release is fine. Well, it used to be, nowadays betas are just fancy ways of making a demo basically.
> 
> The game should be rated on its current merits, not the prospect of there being more. Like if that new Ridge Racer Vita game was coming out soon, should I just write off its lack of content with "Oh, there'll be DLC later"?



this what i mean why are people gving minecraft a free pass ? it have lots of issues that need to be adress and websites givin the game a 10/10 is just insane


----------



## Techrosh (Nov 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I don't even know why this is worth discussion. They're not even official reviewers, I could go to any shit review site and just say "SUPER MARIO GALAXY GETS 2/10 FROM AWESOMEGAMERS". But who the fuck knows who "Awesome Gamers" are? I don't, I just made them up.
> 
> Although I do think it's a shit excuse to write off all the bugs and issues with the game with "they'll be patched later". The game has been in beta for how long? The point of a beta is to work out bugs and kinks so that the final release is fine. Well, it used to be, nowadays betas are just fancy ways of making a demo basically.
> 
> The game should be rated on its current merits, not the prospect of there being more. Like if that new Ridge Racer Vita game was coming out soon, should I just write off its lack of content with "Oh, there'll be DLC later"?


A game can NEVER be bug and glitch free, there are many bugs and glitches in games which have been released. Are you trying to say that they should of never released the game fully until they have ironed out EVERY single bug in the game?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2011)

Techrosh said:


> A game can NEVER be bug and glitch free, there are many bugs and glitches in games which have been released. Are you trying to say that they should of never released the game fully until they have ironed out EVERY single bug in the game?



No, I'm saying its to a point where it's not noticeable. If you can play the entire game without bugs hindering your experience then it's fine. But if you release a game entirely buggy and glitchy to the point where it hinders your experience, then it should be criticized for that.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, 1.0's a hell of a bugfest.


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 28, 2011)

People, you're getting it all wrong. Minecraft is not a NORMAL game. It's not developed by a large company who have spent millions on production, set a release date and have poured hours of time into developing individual characters, items, maps, quests etc.

Minecraft is it's own genre of game.

You don't compare it to CoD, Skyrim and Terraria. You don't pick out bugs and problems with combat. You don't base everything on it's value at 'launch date' (Minecon).
You just accept Minecraft for what it is. A truly outstanding sandbox game which is probably the best creative game of all time. You accept and embrace the modding community with open arms and enjoy what they have to offer, not just close them off and say that it's not part of the game and thus not a valid argument.

Minecraft is what Minecraft is. Nothing can be compared to it and its quirks are part of what makes the game so unique.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 28, 2011)

Rydian said:


> Yeah, 1.0's a hell of a bugfest.


Every Minecraft version is a hell of a bugfest.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 28, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> People, you're getting it all wrong. Minecraft is not a NORMAL game. It's not developed by a large company who have spent millions on production, set a release date and have poured hours of time into developing individual characters, items, maps, quests etc.
> 
> Minecraft is it's own genre of game.
> 
> ...



I can compare it to other indie games that have probably had less budget and resources.

I've played my share of indie games that don't have so many bugs or issues. The fact that the game has been in beta for a long time and still has bugs on the official release is just inexcusable. I'm not expecting something as polished as Skyrim but I'd expect it to be less glitchy than Cave Story (a game made entirely independently).

Also, Terraria is an indie game too, it's definitely not on the tier in terms of budget and such as Call of Duty or Skyrim.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 28, 2011)

soulx said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, 1.0's a hell of a bugfest.
> ...



I remember when one update broke the skylimit in SMP.
Good times.


----------

